# Well,now this is going to be a different week..........



## oldmanLee (Sep 13, 2009)

.......just got the word that my housemate has dumped her 10 yr.old daughter off at her grandmother's,ranting about how it's all the daughter's fault that her life is mucked up,and dissapeared.All this happened between 7:30 -10:30 this morning.Got to admit ,been wondering if she was keeping up nwith her meds,but ain't this a bit extreme?


----------



## wartomods (Sep 13, 2009)

it is, i would only do that if i had a kid with down syndrome or something


----------



## steelcitybrew (Sep 13, 2009)

wartomods said:


> i would only do that if i had a kid with down syndrome or something



..... 

haha

wow


----------



## drunken marauder (Sep 13, 2009)

Dont know if I would have kids.... I hear abortions are cheap in TJ...





P...S.... Has anyone tried that on a sign "Need $ 4 Abortion"????


----------



## hartage (Sep 13, 2009)

oldmanLee said:


> .......just got the word that my housemate has dumped her 10 yr.old daughter off at her grandmother's,ranting about how it's all the daughter's fault that her life is mucked up,and dissapeared.All this happened between 7:30 -10:30 this morning.Got to admit ,been wondering if she was keeping up nwith her meds,but ain't this a bit extreme?



Shit, I didn't know her daughter made her spread her legs and get knocked up. Yep, certainly her daughter's fault her life is all fucked. Someone get that lady her meds.....


----------



## ianfernite (Sep 13, 2009)

wartomods said:


> it is, i would only do that if i had a kid with down syndrome or something



That isn't funny, at all.


----------



## usuallyonthefloorsomewher (Sep 13, 2009)

if shes that nuts, maybe grandma is a better environment for her. i dont know.


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 13, 2009)

Whew........dodged the bullet........long story short,she's back on meds;grandma and I talked,will be keeping an eye out for signs.Daughter is ok,the "problem" is that she acts like a typical 10 year old,and housematr is not really preped for childrearing.Got to admit that my experience is probably no better(my kids were all boys,and my ex and I split when the youngest was 5,with me getting custody),but ,DAMN!!!!!!!!,you kids have any parents bthat tried to give you the boot?I mean;this is so old fashioned,but you are supposed to be there for your kids,nofuckinmatter what!


----------



## usuallyonthefloorsomewher (Sep 14, 2009)

thats not old fashioned. thats maternal or paternal instict. i mean, shes 10 yrs old. wow. i dont know.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 14, 2009)

yikes. maybe grandma IS the better bet for the kid. 

nah,

the kids' probably pretty fucked at thsi point already. lol

poor victims of manic mothers. me being one of them I can completely sympathize. lol


----------

